# Work Dress/Flight Jacket name tags



## sbrooks1983 (31 Jan 2008)

Does anyone know if the name patches for the old work dress shirts/flight jackets are still available anywhere?


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (31 Jan 2008)

I don't believe they are available through the system anymore as work dress is now CadPat, but you might want to check out http://www.cpgear.com (name tapes). They seem to carry all kinds of name tapes. Check with your unit dress regs, as you might be able to order "unique" unit name tapes from your unit kit shop to wear on your coveralls and flight jacket.


----------



## sbrooks1983 (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.  I tried CPgear, and actually ordered their "Navy blue with Gold thread" name tape, which seemed to be close to what I was looking for, but it didn't turn out as expected. I contacted them and asked if they make the ones I'm looking for, and they don't.


----------



## Inch (31 Jan 2008)

I think they're still in the system, the Air Force guys still have them on their NCD's when onboard ships.


----------



## PViddy (31 Jan 2008)

They should still be in the system, i just received 5 of them from my Detachment awhile ago, just had to send an e mail up the chain to supply, they were mailed to my unit.  The AF Firefighters still wear them on their coveralls ?

cheers,

PV


----------

